# The Phantom of the Opera



## elizabeth_472 (Jul 10, 2007)

I finished this book a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it.  The only sort of Phantom of the Opera media I have ever seen was the movie that was recently made with Gerard Butler.  This book was very different than the movie.  I did not expect this book to be so fantastic!  I really liked it because it was very exciting at all times.  One of the things that really makes me enjoy books is relating to/loving/envying the main characters, but when I was finished with this book, I realized that interest in the characters isn't really what kept me reading this book.  As I said before, I guess I just really liked the plot.

  I usually read books, but sometimes reading hurts my neck and my hands and makes my eye twitch, so I listened to Phantom on a Blackstone Audiobook.  I would definitely recommend using one of those.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Jul 10, 2007)

I read the book about 4 months ago. I loved it too. I'm probably the only one at my High School who actually reads literature in my free time.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Tis a fantastic classic!! :] Quite scary in parts!! Lol! I adore Raoul in the book!!! He's so much sweeter than in the musical and film!


----------



## Kyrie (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't read the book, but I saw the play/musical once and it was trully amazing!!


----------



## raven hope (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah, and i like the songs (think of me, angel of music, music of the night and the phantom of the opera are a few of my favs)...they are _so_ great.


----------



## schoolmarm1895 (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw Phanton of the Opera on broadway on Thanksgiving in 2005 just before the movie came out and I LOVED it!  The movie did justice to the stage production so I picked up the book, Wonderful! a different point of view and gives you more of a background for most of the characters.  ( I enjoy reading the unabridged versions of books in order to tear apart the badly made movies.


----------



## PageOfCups (Apr 27, 2008)

I love this book ^.^ Though because of the outdated language bit of it were just hilarious even though they weren't meant to be. Erik was fantastic though, he's one of the best characters I've ever come across. Not the best written, but one of my favourites anyway.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved this book. I read it a few years before they came out with the movie. I still haven't seen it on broadway, but I hope to one day. Come to think of it, a friend borrowed my copy and hasn't given it back. I'll have to get a new one (I doubt I'll ever see mine again.)


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 7, 2008)

I had some high expectations of the book because the musical and movie interpretations were amazing, they reached them expectations. I borrowed it from a liabrary once and enjoyed it. I loved how Roaul was characterized to be much sweeter than he appeared in the musicals.


----------



## AliceWilde (Dec 11, 2008)

I hated it that Webber cut the Persian out of the musical. We hardly got any Phantom backstory without him. Has anyone read Susan Kay's novel, Phantom? It goes really in-depth as to who Erik was. I think it's out of print in the US but you can order it online.


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't read Susan Kay's novel yet, but I am planning to read it one day.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 16, 2008)

I read the "abridged version" in eighth grade.  I absolutely loved it.  Everyone in my literature class did.


----------



## PageOfCups (Dec 18, 2008)

The full book is worth reading if you ever get the chance to. It's just a brilliant story.


----------



## evadri (Feb 14, 2009)

“…And he was thinking of dying; and he was twenty years old!”

That's my favourite line. Hilarious.


----------

